# IBS plus other autoimmune deseases



## mommagoose (Jan 15, 2009)

I am curious about how many IBS sufferers also have other autoimmune problems. I have lichen sclerosis, a painful irrosion of the mucus membrains on the vulva and anus. I also have IBS, Hashimoto's thyroiditis and vitilego. I am thinking these are all related to one disorder. Am I the only one suffering from all these disorders? I turned 57 recently and I feel like I am a hundred years old.Linda


----------



## robbiemac57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Linda,I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroidism over 15 years ago. The IBS only set in about 5 years ago, 12 months post hysterectomy and after a severe stress event lasting several weeks. I have no idea if the thyroid condition effects the IBS.RegardsRobyn


----------



## gluten-free-chick (Feb 1, 2009)

hey. I was diagnosed with coeliac disease in december 07. the pain that my drs say is possibly IBS, started a month later.


----------



## IrieEyes (Mar 31, 2009)

I have IBS-C since 2008 and also suffer from Grave's Disease (hyperthyroidism). Thankfully my graves has been in remission for 2 years! I wish I could say the same for the IBS.


----------



## IrieEyes (Mar 31, 2009)

I have IBS-C since 2008 and also suffer from Grave's Disease (hyperthyroidism). Thankfully my graves has been in remission for 2 years! I wish I could say the same for the IBS.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Endrometriosis ............ age 8-27 ...............full hysterectomy cured itUlcerative Colitis...........age 14-35 ..............in remission... hopefully stays that way IBS-D............................age 35- Present.......very activeRheumatoid Arthritis.....age 52- Present.......very activeCathy in California


----------



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Im with you on the linkage theory. Ive has undiagnosed chronic joint pain since i was 10 - 11 and multiple problems ever since most recently IBS. Ive had 2 other "mystery illnesses" (aka doctors not trying hard enough due to crappy insurance) since i was 13 luckly i seemed to grow out of them. I just turned 20 im in chronic pain and housebound with all these stomach issues i feel like my warenty ran out. Junky manufacturing i guess, who knows? I wish we all could just spontaniously recover if anyone has a respect for the beauty of good health is those with chronic problems. Let the people who know its value have it for god sake! Ugh sorry feeling fustrated today. Thinking good thoughts for all!XOXONatalia


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I'm 52 and remember getting enemas from my mom when I was a kid. Seems I was always constipated and and was 'officially' diagnosed when I was 18 as having a "spastic colon"--old word for IBS. I also have hypothyroidism.


----------

